
Why Facts Don’t Change Our Minds - alberto_ol
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/why-facts-dont-change-our-minds
======
coldtea
Because we care for interests and results, and facts are not really that
relevant to achieving them (or they might even be against them).

